
Chrome reports xkcd.com's TLS cert from RapidSSL as unverifiable - ixtli
 ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F; ) Unsure why.
======
Nadya
SHA-1 is being deprecated.

E: For more reading:
[https://community.qualys.com/blogs/securitylabs/2014/09/09/s...](https://community.qualys.com/blogs/securitylabs/2014/09/09/sha1-deprecation-
what-you-need-to-know)

~~~
sp332
HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9368418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9368418)

~~~
ixtli
Awesome, thanks guys :)

------
pipu
[https://ma.ttias.be/chrome-version-42-starts-marking-
sha-1-s...](https://ma.ttias.be/chrome-version-42-starts-marking-sha-1-ssl-
certificates-insecure/)

------
dogecoinbase
SHA-1 cert with a expiration date past Dec 31 2015 (SHA-1 certs with expiry
date within 2015 will continue to be marked as secure, but will state that
they have obsolete crypto if the details are viewed).

------
nnrocks
You should check out this:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=https%3A%2F%2...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=https%3A%2F%2Fxkcd.com%2F)

